# Nead Earbuds around 2.5k



## angie (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, 
I am looking to buy earbuds around 2.5k. I read the sticky about Brainwavz M2. Is that the best option? 
What about Sennheiser? Is there any product from them in this range? 

Also what are IEM's? Should I buy IEM or normal earbuds?

Thanks.
P.S. I listen to all kinds of music.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 27, 2012)

I.E.Ms are the things you put inside your ears,guess thats wot u meant by earbuds.


----------



## angie (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes. So any suggestions?


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 28, 2012)

plz wait, someone who knows about it will post soon...


----------



## Minion (Aug 29, 2012)

angie said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to buy earbuds around 2.5k. I read the sticky about Brainwavz M2. Is that the best option?
> What about Sennheiser? Is there any product from them in this range?
> 
> ...



get Sound magic E10 or E30 they are best in any range.


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 30, 2012)

Go for Sennheiser CX-180 or CX-300. 
SoundMagic E10 if you want awesome bass. E30 if you like over the ear designs. It has got the same specs, but the driver is bit smaller, meaning slightly lesser bass and more balanced sound.
Heard a lot about Brainwavz, never got a chance to listen to them.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Aug 30, 2012)

look out for gsonic vr02 bass edition. some idiot on tdf. has been constantly nagging about them as they are the best earphones under 2.5k . .look at hifinage [dot] com . 

IEM - In ear monitor. they go deep inside your ear canal so sound isolation is very good even on the cheapest IEM. the only downside is that you can damage your hearing while listening to music at very high volumes because of the close proximity.

brainwavz are not avl as such in india, you will either have to get them shipped or look around in mumbai / chennai. (the only places you can manage to find them) 

as far as audio quality is concerned. after wasting 2.4k on klipsch image s3 i personally believe that IEM / earphones are not for me and i am better off with earphones.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 30, 2012)

Check out the Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones  its got excellent reviews from flipkart users, and its only Rs 1455


----------



## angie (Aug 30, 2012)

No to the twin woofers. Really worried about the uncomfortable part as my ears start to hurt sometimes with my creative earbuds. E10/brainwavz/cx 180 to choose from then, if no more suggestions are thrown into the mix.



NoasArcAngel said:


> look out for gsonic vr02 bass edition. some idiot on tdf. has been constantly nagging about them as they are the best earphones under 2.5k . .look at hifinage [dot] com .
> 
> IEM - In ear monitor. they go deep inside your ear canal so sound isolation is very good even on the cheapest IEM. the only downside is that you can damage your hearing while listening to music at very high volumes because of the close proximity.
> 
> ...



*Vsonic br02*, will look into it, but no idea about this site hifinage
Update: Not available.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 30, 2012)

What type of music do you listen to?

Tell us about your preferences..if you like bass or want a more mid-centric phone or sparkly treble?

E30 is pretty good for the price. My friend just brought it and well after spending a good day with those phones I can confidently say that those are the phones to get for Rock. Very neutral. But if you're planning to listen to Trance/Hip-hop stay away from those. You can get it for 1800 from homeshop18.

And as for the Twinwoofers I should say stay away. Totally overrated. A sennheiser CX series would be better if you prefer bass. The CX180 is a good phone and the icing on the cake is it has a pretty good after sales service. Though beware it has muddy bass, meaning it will totally overpower the mids. Keep away if you're into Rock/Metal.

Cheers.


----------



## angie (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't listen to pure rock like metallica.. Mostly led zeppelin, beatles, U2, Linkin park are among the most listened to. Though I also love to listen to sweet melodious songs like Dil to bachha hai ji... So vocal quality is the foremost priority. I am not a music geek, so according to my perception bass should be important for me along with the mids, right?.

Regarding E30, I don't want over the ear design. So I guess E10 would do?


----------



## Artemis (Sep 1, 2012)

I haven't personally tried out the E10 so can't comment on them but this review sums it up as a very good buySoundmagic E10 Review | Anything But iPod but I guess you may have already gone through it.

Anythingbutipod is a well respected site and you can trust those reviews there.

Best of luck with those phones. And welcome to the world of aural pleasures.


----------



## angie (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Very helpful site. According to the author here: Quick Comparison of 63 IEMs (Spreadsheet) - Headphones - abi>>forums SoundMagic E10 are ranked a bit better than Brainwavz M2. Should I go for E10. The review looks good.

They are available for 1500 bucks at HS18- Sound Magic E10 in ear Headphone - Red Black . Buy Best Sound Magic E10 in ear Headphone - Red Black at Lowest Price Online 
Should I be worried about fakes? (as in the case of sennheiser a lot of fakes are in the market)Flipkart is listing them for 2050 (link) 

Update: The flipkart ones are *E10M* (MRP shown as 2600) while HS18 one's are *E10* (MRP shown as 2000). Does anybody know the difference? (does M stand for microphone?)

Update: Flipkart ones are already sold out. On ebay, they start from 2200 bucks? How is HS18 selling them for 1500 and would it be advisable to go buy from the site?

Any idea anyone, want to buy asap.

seems like M is the version compatible with ipad iphone and contains mic. anyways ordered E10.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 3, 2012)

My friend got his from HS18 and the phones seemed pretty genuine. Also if you have an Axis bank Credit/Debit Card you could use the AXIS300 coupon code for another 300 bucks discount. And from what I have seen Flipkart usually has a higher MRP for headphones. And I am not aware of the M variant. Google I'm sure you will find something about that.


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 3, 2012)

Ordered from HS18? please update your experience after you receive the product. I want to get myself a pair too just as a change from my cx180. Was little worried about the reputation of HS18 from the huge negative reviews they got. 
If you get in time, I'll order straightaway.. And yes, better go for E10, if you don't want the mic (E10M), which anyways will be compatible with few phones only.


----------



## angie (Sep 3, 2012)

I have ordered previously from HS18. They sometimes deliver late. My last order got delivered in around in 10 days. Lets see about this.


----------



## kris1842 (Sep 4, 2012)

hello friends,e10 is sold at hs18 at 1.5k.....if it has delivery issues, then people in delhi should go for smc international shop in nehru place priced at 1.5 also,even outsiders can order online but no knowledge about their delivery service,link:SoundMagic IN-EAR E10


----------



## angie (Sep 4, 2012)

My order got delivered today (in hyderabad). Now that was AMAZING. I ordered yesterday only.


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow! that was pretty fast. I placed my order today. Delivery location being Trivandrum. Let me see how long it takes.
I had contacted acrotech through SMC. They are the importer/distributors for Soundmagic products. After searching through there warehouse across India, they said that only two pieces are available at Bangalore. They told that they can ship me the product directly. 
I decided to go with HS18 instead. Hope they don't disappoint me...


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 11, 2012)

Got mine yesterday. The shopping experience was wonderful, along the lines of flipkart. The IEMs as usual are awesome.
They are out of stock now. Guess acrotech people were right about the stock available.


----------



## angie (Sep 15, 2012)

About E10, definitely satisfied. Excellent sound quality at all volumes. The bass is an area where it lacks something but if I fit the earbuds correctly inside my ears, the bass performance is quite satisfactory. Enjoying my music now..


----------



## vickybat (Sep 15, 2012)

Klipsch image s3 are a great option imo at its price. Currently using them and these are much neutral and balanced.

Avoid soundmagic has they have severe build quality issues.


----------



## angie (Sep 19, 2012)

What build quality issues?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 19, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Klipsch image s3 are a great option imo at its price. Currently using them and these are much neutral and balanced.
> 
> Avoid soundmagic has they have severe build quality issues.



Yes.. I read a couple of reviews, first complaint was the build quality. its made of plastic so might not be durable. I am also looking for a new IEM, but it looks like I will be going for E10  , I own a pair of Twinwoofers already.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 19, 2012)

angie said:


> What build quality issues?



Longevity is the word. My pl11's left earbud stopped working after 6-7 months of usage. Same fate with my brother's pl21 and recently he bought a pl50 in singapore which too went kaput after a month or so.
They aren't build to last as they seem even though they produce good sound quality. Give klipsch image S3 a try. You won't be disappointed mate.


----------



## angie (Oct 8, 2012)

I dont think soundmagic has severe build quality issues. Quite durable in my experience so far, however short.


----------



## sukant (Oct 11, 2012)

My Soundmagic PL-11 is still going strong after more than a year of usage.


----------

